# Mixing HCG with Injectable B12



## blazeftp (Feb 12, 2011)

So guys can you mx HCG with Vitamin B12 ?

The Reason i ask is because i have tried to get myself 
1 empty sterile vial 
1 BACTERIOSTATIC WATER
This would cost around $5-8

Thing is where i live most sources want between $40-50 to ship it to me.
No way am i paying that !


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

No one.
Guess i will just give it a try see how it goes.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 13, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> No one.
> Guess i will just give it a try see how it goes.


 
Is the vitamin B12 solution water or oil?


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

Water.
Thats why i am thinking it will be ok.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 13, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Water.
> Thats why i am thinking it will be ok.


yes you can!!


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

Blaze youll be good to go.

Or
you can make BAC water.
Distilled water 9ml
BA                 1ml
Run it through a .22 syringe filter.

Or up the amounts and make a grip of it.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 13, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Water.
> Thats why i am thinking it will be ok.


 
I wouldn't see the problem then!


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh and I was thinking you meant can you shoot them together but after rereading it appears your asking if you can reconstitute with b12.
I would not unless your gonna shoot it all right there.

It would probably be fine.....but just make some bac water its cheap and you can make like a liter for a few$


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

brundel said:


> Blaze youll be good to go.
> 
> Or
> you can make BAC water.
> ...





brundel said:


> Oh and I was thinking you meant can you shoot them together but after rereading it appears your asking if you can reconstitute with b12.
> I would not unless your gonna shoot it all right there.
> 
> It would probably be fine.....but just make some bac water its cheap and you can make like a liter for a few$




Thats the thing even if i made my own i would still need an empty sterile Vial.
And you don't get these where i Live.

And i don't really want to shoot 5000IU in one sitting.
Guess i will have to keep looking.

Still will not pay $40 to get something at $2 delivered.


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

Where do you live AU?


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

Let me think a sec...there has to be a solution.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

EU
I have asked many sources if they would cut shipping price.
They all give same story about tracking.

Funny thing is i can get Vit B12 to me for $15


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

Honestly bro......
If thats the case...just make sure your SUPER sanitary when transferring the B12 into the HCG.
Is it vial or amps?


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

Or try something like this 
10ml Sealed Sterile Vials, Bacteriostatic Water not inc Set of 2 - eBay (item 290452852257 end time Mar-06-11 14:22:58 PST)

and hash out shipping


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

B12 is in a vial

HCG is in an amp.

Was going to shoot 2ml into the HCG amp.
Then draw it up fresh pin then inject into the Vial of B12.

About the only thing i can do.


I found that seller on Ebay.
But she wanted $30 for shipping.

Will try again see if i can haggle them down.
Thanks for the help man.


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

If its an amp.
for 5000iu....
shoot .5ml into the amp
Draw the fluid into a syringe.
Keep this syringe in the fridge.
Backfill a slin pin with .1ml at a time=1000iu.


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

I have done the HCG amps a bunch of times and I always just draw them into a syringe and keep it in the fridge.
WOrks great.
There is BA in the b12 so it should be fine.

Just sub-q it so there is little risk of hitting a vein.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks man
Was going to get it drawn into a syringe then shot it back into the vial and divide it up that way.

First time doing HCG.
Should i Shoot 1000IU/w ?


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

Is it for PCT or on cycle support?


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

Quick Blast before i start PCT.


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

Ideally:
for PCT...
start HCG 3 weeks before last injection....I like 500iu eod.  500X2 weekly will likely suffice.
The day after your last injection...start 1000iu daily untill clomid therapy begins.
Be sure to run an AI..even high test caused by HCG can cause gyno and because one of the main purposes of PCT is to get estro as low as possible so as to kick start the LH signal to the testes.

Yes its alot of HCG.
But it works. This is what my doctor prescribes.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.
Instead of 0.5mg into the HCG amp i will do 1ml that way can make it easier to get 500iu.

Running Test E so 1000IU ED for 2 weeks :/ i need more HCG lol

Yeah i take 12.5mg of Aromasin ED and 50mg Proviron ED and 0.5mg of Caber.
Have some letro on hand.

Thanks for all the help !


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

No problem bro.
People will tell you you do not need this much HCG.

Take it from a guy on HRT.......there is a point of no return...I would rather use more than not enough.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah i agree.
Especially since i have been on a cycle for 25 weeks which has had Deca in it.


Thanks again for the help.


----------



## john_alaska (Sep 11, 2011)

*HCG & B12 for injections*

I've seen a few older posts, but I am tring to put together a formula for mixing HCG and B12, or Beplex for injection using: 5000i.u HCG, Bac water, and b12 (Methylcobalamin), maybe Beplex....


----------

